# USA: republic, corporation, or both?



## Referent (May 10, 2022)

This is an "Investigation Request" because I'm a little lost on the matter.  Allow me to explain.

*Background*

By my understanding, most people are taught that the United States of America was founded and exists as a *republic*. The republic is essentially the entity that was founded by the American colonists, successfully achieving separation from England.
Then, along the way, we indie researchers learn that there is a UNITED STATES OF AMERICA (all caps) *corporation*.  The corporation may be the entity which seems to be:
operating under maritime law,
constantly engaged in war, at least since a certain point in time,
uses questionable (though possibly comprehensible) monetary policies,
has lots of sub-entities also in corporate form,
basically could be interpreted as not being too concerned with the natural rights of flesh and blood men and women, e.g might not seem to really acknowledge the republic of Constitution of the United States,
etc.

I am oversimplifying above for sure, and almost just as surely have some errors.  But that is the basic premise.

At some point, people may be lead to believe "the USA republic is dead; the USA is just a corporation now".  However, it seems just as likely to me that both entities still coexist, even if one is currently more dominant.

*Nuances yielding incertitude*
Without even getting much into "Old World America", there are various complicating factors.  Topics like the following claims arise:

Founding fathers were Freemasons.
Freemasons as a group were actually knowledge-seekers and respectful of spiritual aspects, until becoming corrupted.
There was a turning point at which the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA corporation was formed.
The civil war was a turning point in American history.
The WWI -> post-Great Depression -> WWII era was a turning point in financial and world history.
The republic and the corporation were always a slow play by the British crown.
It is hard to tell what historical stories and what historical documents are valid.
*Specific questions*
There might be many opinions.  Some people here might have already looked a lot into this topic.  What I'd like to know is, what are the answers and levels of confidence to the following:

*Was there ever a real republic of the United States of America?*
I would naively say, "yes".

*Does the republic of the United States of America still exist?*
I would naively say, "yes, but it is not well-represented at present".

*When was the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA corporation formed?*
I would naively say, "any of 1776, 1871ish, or around 1930"

*What is the "real story" here?*
I would naively say, "roughly, the people of the republic were captured unbeknownst to them and used as collateral in a loan so the corporation could be solvent".

*Sought: *Well-supported treatments, however brief, would be much appreciated.   (Or really, any answers with somewhat solid justifications.)
*Not sought:* Purely off the cuff speculation. There plenty of "possible ideas" in this area; the point is to get closer to ground truth, and reach greater understanding, if possible.

Thanks in advance!!!  (I know this forum is supposed to be more "here's the research I bring to the table", but I'm having a little trouble in this subject area for some reason and would love the input.)


----------



## Whitewave (May 10, 2022)

The corporation known as The United States of America has (like all corporations) a DUNS number.
DUNS is a Universal Numbering System issued by Brad and Dunstreet. Used to have a list of all the various
government agency DUNS numbers but computer crashed and all was lost. Just tried to look up the DUNS
number for the USA and got a "page no longer found". Shocker.

You're right in that we are a corporation masquerading as a country. The corporation seems to be downsizing 
via the current plandemic. Gotta fix that bottom line by any means necessary and if you're not an asset making
the corporation more money, you're an expendable liability.

If you're so inclined, you can hunt for the DUNS number of the USA. 
DuckDuckGo has become as compromised as Google
so I've started using Brave.com for my search engine. Happy hunting.


----------



## Udjat (May 10, 2022)

I can't say enough, New World order.  The USA is just another made up brand by this entity.  The USA is nothing but capitalism without a conscience and it was never anything else.  The USA is looked at like it is the best country on this planet, and no one else can say anything else about it.  I find it a walking contradiction.

I believe that a false sense of hope is given to anyone that believes there is such a thing as an American dream.  That was just another sales pitch by our wonderful leaders.  The USA is nothing but a big J.P. Morgan and Chase bank with a huge ass interest rate.  

My daughter is twenty six years old and my youngest is ten.  I feel that I was duped into thinking that my children would have a better USA then what I grew up in, but I was wrong.  This is the land of broken promises, bad expensive health care, extended debt for everyone, cause everyone wants and uses a credit card, and the decline of human rights and values.  

This country that I live in is beautiful, and I am lucky to be a woman that can do what I want for the most part, but the leaders have failed us tremendously.  They dress up in diamonds and drive fancy cars trying to tell us that they are working for us, to make this a more democratic and safe place for the future, but what they are really saying is that they could care less by the actions that I see that take place every day.

Where are all our prophets?  They have systematically gotten rid of them.  That is their plan.  People who can't control their own production of food, clothing, and other FAIR trade, or even have their own concept about whom their god is, is in the worst position to be in right now.

They are taking us out one by one, little by little.  The worst thing is that the Native American population of this country has declined rapidly, they have no real lands, and most of them are on reservations that have no water, no land to grow crops, introduced to alcohol, and basically forgotten.  

Our country even uses the Christians rule to define its ideals.  What the What?  I thought church and state were supposed to be separate? Not here!  If you haven't notice yet, no matter who catches on to this, it is still in the works and a real revolution is needed.  Not just a small group protesting here, there and everywhere, it has to be on a global scale.  I believe that enlightenment, empathy and the will of the human race will one day bring the NWO to its knees.  We as human beings really have what it takes to do so.

My dad use to work for the EU and through him I saw power in numbers work. Unity of the human race is where its at, no matter where your from, or who's your daddy.   
BE WELL!!


----------



## trismegistus (May 10, 2022)

America Was Stolen by the Holy Roman Empire


Thread 'Which 13th Amendment?'
SH Archive - Which 13th Amendment?


----------



## BusyBaci (May 11, 2022)

I remember that it was Jordan Maxwell speaking up about USA as the Republic and US as a corporation registered in Delaware from 3 men from New York with $100 as the start of it (can't remember the exact year).
All governmental papers, forms and their websites in America have the head of them with "US" written in bold and capital letters. Why don't they write it USA? What is US? Is it United States of what? Of China? Of Russia? Of Germany? There is also the US Army flag on armored vehicles and on soldiers patches which is reversed horizontally because it's the flag of US corporation and not that of the Republic. 






​The explanation Jordan gives is interesting, but be advised, Jordan is a free mason including his friend Sitchin.
There is also another channel that adds on Maxwell's ideas, Planate Veritas here that shows documents of US Inc.

As for the real Republic? I think it's valid on paper but people don't refer to it anymore. You should consult a legal for this topic and a good one.


----------



## QuakerTheOat (May 13, 2022)

Whitewave said:


> The corporation known as The United States of America has (like all corporations) a DUNS number.
> DUNS is a Universal Numbering System issued by Brad and Dunstreet. Used to have a list of all the various
> government agency DUNS numbers but computer crashed and all was lost. Just tried to look up the DUNS
> number for the USA and got a "page no longer found". Shocker.


Yep. I used to have a copy of all of this - I gotta do some digging..


Whitewave said:


> Gotta fix that bottom line by any means necessary and if you're not an asset making
> the corporation more money, you're an expendable liability.


I have to disagree on this conclusion because it seems to me that the people that print the fake money don't actually care about the fake money. Why would they? It isn't real - and they know it. It appears to me that they are downsizing (good description, btw!) because too many people are waking up. Once the awakened reach a certain percentage - it will not be good for (((them))).


Whitewave said:


> If you're so inclined, you can hunt for the DUNS number of the USA.
> DuckDuckGo has become as compromised as Google


Yep. DDG is owned by one of (((them))).


Whitewave said:


> so I've started using Brave.com for my search engine. Happy hunting.


Agreed. As my father would have said: 'it's the best of a bad lot'.


Udjat said:


> I can't say enough, New World order.  The USA is just another made up brand by this entity.  The USA is nothing but capitalism without a conscience and it was never anything else.  The USA is looked at like it is the best country on this planet, and no one else can say anything else about it.  I find it a walking contradiction.


Agreed, and to add -- Capitalism was created to _bankrupt _the people. As a result of this 'system', we have given complete financial control of the planet to .00001% of the population. And still, the overwhelming majority of people here in the USA will 'defend it to their death!!!' because that's exactly what they've been indoctrinated to believe and do.


Udjat said:


> I believe that a false sense of hope is given to anyone that believes there is such a thing as an American dream.  That was just another sales pitch by our wonderful leaders.  The USA is nothing but a big J.P. Morgan and Chase bank with a huge ass interest rate.


Research Black Rock. Dig deep. It's a real eye-opener.


Udjat said:


> My daughter is twenty six years old and my youngest is ten.  I feel that I was duped into thinking that my children would have a better USA then what I grew up in, but I was wrong.  This is the land of broken promises, bad expensive health care, extended debt for everyone, cause everyone wants and uses a credit card, and the decline of human rights and values.


Stop right there. If you 'believed' any promises, then that's on _you_. If you 'feel' you were duped, it's because _you _allowed yourself to be. The single greatest issue in the United States of America right now is that people are not thinking or standing up for themselves. We are shifting the blame onto others for things that *we *have allowed to happen, and what's even more disgusting is that we expect someone to bail our ass out so that we don't have to do anything ourselves.


Udjat said:


> Where are all our prophets?  They have systematically gotten rid of them.  That is their plan.


Why would they 'get rid of' the very prophets that they _invented_?


Udjat said:


> They are taking us out one by one, little by little.  The worst thing is that the Native American population of this country has declined rapidly, they have no real lands, and most of them are on reservations that have no water, no land to grow crops, introduced to alcohol, and basically forgotten.


You only believe that the 'Native Americans' are actual native Americans because of your indoctrination. The actual truth is - we don't know.


Udjat said:


> Our country even uses the Christians rule to define its ideals.


No, it certainly does not. It uses jewish rule to define its ideals, of which christianity and islam are weapons used for control of the masses.


Udjat said:


> I believe that enlightenment, empathy and the will of the human race will one day bring the NWO to its knees.  We as human beings really have what it takes to do so.


Ok .. so what exactly does this mean? We're obviously not going to 'vote' them out. They're not going to leave of their own volition. They're not going to magically disappear. You're on the right track, though: The *enlightenment *of the masses will bring about the *will *of the people to do what must be done - and that will most likely involve a case of lead poisoning for the 'elites'. One thing that we should have learned from WWII is that if you are infested with a large number of psychotic, parasitical megalomaniac cockroaches the answer does not involve picking them up gently and putting them outside the house.


Udjat said:


> My dad use to work for the EU and through him I saw power in numbers work. Unity of the human race is where its at, no matter where your from, or who's your daddy.


The best way to destroy a society is to make it 'multicultural'. I know - it sucks, and I don't like it either. But the reality is that it's a pipe dream. Humans are a species. Like it or not, we also have subspecies that while we can tolerate each other, eventually one will dominate. That's the way it is, and there is no way to change it naturally. Of course, the 'elites' are working on their 'transhumanism' agenda. That's exactly what this is: making all humans the same subspecies. Except them, of course. That the way you want to go?


----------



## Udjat (May 14, 2022)

Hello Quaker the Oat, hope all is well!

I am glad I got a reaction.  It's about time.  Now listen, I am not looking for someone to save me, yes I was a fool for believing in another human beings that are part of the controllers, but if we can't trust ourselves or someone else then we have nothing.  I am not saying to submit to the black entity, or entropy, which ever you would like to call it.

If you do not have empathy you are just pissing in the wind.  I does not mean that a human is weak.  Unity is a tool that we have been given that can keep this race going.  I am not waiting for the second coming of Jesus and I am not waiting to hand my mind over to any controller.  If I did before, I know that I have not in many years.  I have awaken to the noise, and and I hope more people do.  The revolution will not be televised!

I don't know what you have done or gone through in your life, or how many years you have been on this planet, but enlightenment is meant to each individual in a different way.  Just like everyone interprets what they read, see, eat, fornicate, etc.  everyone has a different experience.  What does enlightenment mean to you?

The first thing to winning the battle is to free your mind, and remember that we can speak to the planets and we used to be able to fly.  One day I hope we will be able to again, even if its in 10,000 years.

Be well!


----------



## Fawkes (May 15, 2022)

I just had to mention that Jamestown, Virginia, was established May 14, 1607, New Style, so today would be the 415th founding anniversary. It was of course named for King James I of England, who chartered the Virginia Company as a corporation in the first place, and a division of that company, the London Company, was responsible for its colonization. Francis Bacon, alleged Rosicrucian Imperator & Proto-Freemason, played a leading role in establishing British colonies in North America. Bacon also wrote "The New Atlantis", which may have been his vision for a Utopian New World in North America. However, Bacon is also said to have studied under Dr. John Dee, credited to have coined the term "British Empire", and to have been a secret son of Queen Elizabeth I, whom Virginia received its name from (for the "Virgin Queen"), so perhaps his "New Atlantis" was meant to be empirical, as well as a "utopia".


----------



## JAWKsearch (Oct 3, 2022)

Referent said:


> This is an "Investigation Request" because I'm a little lost on the matter.  Allow me to explain.
> 
> *Background*
> 
> ...


www_bitchute_com/video/nTuQoDQt23hf/


----------



## Udjat (Oct 3, 2022)

Sorry to sound as though I am confused, but I am.  I thought that a "democracy", and a "republic" were two different things, but we keep hearing both of these terms used together as though they go hand and hand.  But they do not, because they mean two different scenarios. Which is it, republic, or democracy?  Then you enter the question is it a corporation or not.  For me, it seems to be a store front window society, a place where everything is for sale, and the corporations that own it,  do not represent anything but greedy and glutenous ways.  Most corporations that I know always find a way to take away the authenticity out of everything because it is not a true entity that has the benefit of anything in mind and profits are what is wanted.  The USA was just another real estate deal between the elite, just like it is today.  

You can argue, but there is really no culture within the confines of the USA borders. What, football, apple pie, macaroni and cheese, meatloaf, consumerism, fast food, soda, cigarettes, booze?   If there was any real culture it has been wiped out of existence.  Corporations usually have no pride in their products as well.  It is just how many, how fast, and what is the highest price to be sold.  Anyone can buy the USA, its just the question of "do you have enough money?".

If you want proof of this or anything remotely the same, just take a look around you.


----------



## inthefade (Oct 3, 2022)

Udjat said:


> Unity of the human race is where its at, no matter where your from, or who's your daddy.


Terrible idea. Nations should be separate and have their own culture.


----------



## snarevox (Oct 4, 2022)

Udjat said:


> Which is it, republic, or democracy?



the united states is _usually_ defined as a '*constitutional republic*', or sometimes, as a *'constitutional and federal republic*'..



> '*constitutional*' means, the government is based on a constitution that is _supposed to be_ the supreme law of the land.
> 
> 
> '*federal*' means, there is _supposed to be_ a national government, with each state also having their own localized government.
> ...



one thing ive definitely come to realize during my time here is, things arent always the way they are _supposed to be_.

i hope this serves to help negate some of those feelings of confusion, even if its just a little bit.


----------



## polymath (Oct 10, 2022)

I've been down a rabbit hole of my hometown, "freemasons" and the Hanseatic League. I found this post and remembered the sign on my hometown mentions it was founded in the late 19th century as an "English Colony". I used to laugh it off but what if the truth is right there. This English colony's corporation  still owns a large swath of land in Appalachia. Leaving the photo of the historical marker here for anyone who wants to have a guess as to where the fallacy lies. That I though my hometown was part of a country free of English political power, poor wording on the "historians'" part or something else? Middlesborough historical marker How is a swath of land in a free country subject to colonization? 
"They" left the area not long afterward the founding so obviously it wasn't worth the resources for whatever reason, but held onto ownership of the land and mineral rights.


----------



## JAWKsearch (Oct 16, 2022)

Udjat said:


> Sorry to sound as though I am confused, but I am.  I thought that a "democracy", and a "republic" were two different things, but we keep hearing both of these terms used together as though they go hand and hand.  But they do not, because they mean two different scenarios. Which is it, republic, or democracy?  Then you enter the question is it a corporation or not.  For me, it seems to be a store front window society, a place where everything is for sale, and the corporations that own it,  do not represent anything but greedy and glutenous ways.  Most corporations that I know always find a way to take away the authenticity out of everything because it is not a true entity that has the benefit of anything in mind and profits are what is wanted.  The USA was just another real estate deal between the elite, just like it is today.
> 
> You can argue, but there is really no culture within the confines of the USA borders. What, football, apple pie, macaroni and cheese, meatloaf, consumerism, fast food, soda, cigarettes, booze?   If there was any real culture it has been wiped out of existence.  Corporations usually have no pride in their products as well.  It is just how many, how fast, and what is the highest price to be sold.  Anyone can buy the USA, its just the question of "do you have enough money?".
> 
> If you want proof of this or anything remotely the same, just take a look around you.


This might help if you've not seen it before.

_View: https://www.bitchute.com/video/nTuQoDQt23hf/_


----------



## dakotamoon (Oct 17, 2022)

Definitely a Corporation!  

This is my website:  Corporation Nation Radio Archives!!

Over 700 radio shows featuring Clint Richardson! 

Here is Clint's 2010 movie:  
_View: https://archive.org/details/the_corporation_nation_2010_wakeup_


Our pension funds are the problem, if you have never heard of CAFR's?  (Every Corporation must file a CAFR {Comprehensive Annual Financial Report)  Even the Fed must file these documents, in spite of the patriot myth, that the Fed needs to be audited, They are audited every single year, By LAW!!

Stop The Religion Of The Fed


Even individuals are corporations, but that is a much longer story. 

We are a Corporation Nation!


----------

